# cammallus worms again in guppies



## misl (May 1, 2010)

It seems the prevalance of these parasites is becoming annoying to say the least. The last round was a year ago from some swordtails given to me which were infected. luck has it I quarentine my fish which makes things somewhat better.
This round is from guppies purchased recently from local folks.luck has it I used quarentine tanks and low and behold parasites again.
by the time you actually diagnose these parasites you have worms sticking out the anal tract.
One Female Buttercup guppy had 4 one cm. worms in its intestinal tract upon dissection,there are infections in Black moscow and Blue moscow guppies all purchased recently.
Folks if you have purchased guppies recently, check them for camallus worms and that goes for all the local guppy breeders out there.
Lavamasole works great for getting rid of these pesky parasites and it is available from Canadian Aquatics.
This thread is basicly to alert our local aqaurists that these parasites are out there and to try and not pass it on to the next aquarists.
Its hard to know where or how these parasites get into our systems it could be from imported fish, or live feed,
I hope this thread is a help to anyone dealing with this problem.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your fish are lucky that you quarantined them and caught the infection in time to treat it. This sounds like a real nightmare.


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

Yea It is a lot of work cleaning sterilizing, quarentine for 2 to 3 months, I have some expierence with this, for first timers it is a real nightmare.
The thing that bothers me a little is that I am sure the fish wer bought infected which means that the infection is out there in someones tanks and they dont know it. I am sure a lot of guppies have been bought at the last 2 aquarium auctions which means possibily a lot of people have infected their tanks unkowningly. There is a large outbreak in Florida at the local fish stores, which means that the wholesalers problalby had it. There is so much written on these pesky critters(parasites) that it seems to be a huge problem that is not going away. There is a case for quarantine all new fish until your sure. There is not much in the way of symptoms until you see the worms coming out the anus, and for new people to the hobby it can go unchecked until its a real problem.
Again my point is to make people aware of the problem and get people to check their fish so we can check the spread of this parasite. IT could be coming in from live feed like daphnia,cyclops , black worm etc. from my understanding and of course from imported fish and local fish systems where people are unaware they have it.
best of luck to those having to fight this parasite.
mike.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Sadly, I had the same problem with some platys I got a couple of years back from someone who didn't know their tank was infected. Luckily for me, I didn't have many fish then (and still don't) and thanks to a kind seller who bought the meds for me from Pat, I was able to treat the tanks (although by that point I had lost most of the victims).

I wonder why they seem to be predominant in guppies and platys (livebearers)?


----------



## misl (May 1, 2010)

The first time I dealt with this it was with angelfish.i think guppies are so prolific and small relative to angels that a lot of people just dont see it till its too late so to speak.
There were a lot of posts down in Florida where it became a problem before the summer,I hope it never gets to be a huge problem here. The last episode and this one is from bringing in livebearers into my fishroom. Rule one is never assume fish you buy are perfectly healthy.


----------

